# Bob White Invitational



## Tames D (Dec 18, 2006)

Doe's anyone know the date of this event? I know it's in March but not sure which weekend.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 18, 2006)

Call the studio. 949-645-0337. They are among the nicest, most sincere folk you'll pleasure to meet, and will be glad to provide you the information.

Best Regards,

Dave.


----------



## vishalshukla (Dec 19, 2006)

The 2nd annual BWI will be held on Saturday March 24, 2007. Plans are underway and the invited schools have all been notified. 

Here is a link to the tournament web site http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/

Pictures from last years event can be found at 
http://www.bwkenpo.com/gallery/Bob-White-Invitational

We look forward to a great event in 2007.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Bob White (Jan 16, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Vishal Shukla posted this.

I have received a lot of inquiries about the Second Annual Bob White Invitational. Instead of answering each email individually, I thought I would post this FAQ on the internet. If anybody still has questions, please feel free to email me at vshukla@compuserve.com.

Q - Where and when is the BWI?
A - The BWI will be held on Saturday March 24, 2007 at the Newport Mesa Church. The church is located at:
2599 Newport Blvd.
Costa Mesa, CA 92627

Q - How can I find out more information about the tournament?
A - We have a website dedicated to the tournament. The web address is http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com

Q - How do I know if my school has been invited?
A - Invite letters were sent to the school owners in November. In addition a list of invited schools is on the tournament web site.

Q - Can I compete if my school has not been invited?
A - No. We are trying to keep the event manageable so we are limiting participation to students of the invited schools.

Q - Even if my school has not been invited can I come and watch or help at the tournament?
A - Absolutely! We encourage anybody who wants to come and watch the event to join us. In addition if you want to help out at the tournament please email Vishal Shukla at vshukla@compuserve.com and let him know what you would like to do.

Q - You say that all proceeds are donated to the Royal Families Kids Camp. Can you tell me more about the RFKC?
A - The RFKC has completed over 20 years of providing a free week of summer camp for children, ages 7 to 11, who have come from group homes and foster homes in Southern California. Further details can be found at http://www.rfkc.org.

Q - I (or my business) would like to be a sponsor. How can I help support your efforts?
A - If you would like to be a sponsor, you can donate on line from the tournament website or you can mail a check made out to Bob White Invitational to BWKS. The address is:
Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627

Q - How successful was the tournament last year?
A - Last year, thanks to the support of our competitors, volunteers and sponsors BWKS was able to make a $12,000 donation to RFKC and send an additional 25 kids to camp.

Q - What is your goal for this year?
A - To make a difference in the lives of even more kids who need it.


Respectfully yours,
Vishal Shukla
[/FONT]


----------



## Bob White (Feb 12, 2007)

"For the strength of the pack is the wolf;
and the strength of the wolf is the pack."
--Rudyard Kipling

We could not reach our goals without the support of the kenpo community. Sigung Steve LaBounty, Dr. Ron Chap`el, Frank Trejo, John Sepulveda, Ed Parker Jr., Ret. Capt. Ron Sanchez, Jeff Speakman, and many more have contributed to this tournament. The saying "Selfishness breeds division as being in service promotes unity" certainly applies here. I am very proud to be a part of the kenpo community.

Vishal Shukla posted this:




Support for The Second Annual Bob White Invitational continues to pour in. The Kenpo community, along with local businesses, continues to donate time, energy, funds and products to help us throw a great event. As most of you know, all proceeds from this event will be donated to the Royal Families Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org)

The sponsorships and donations are coming in faster than we can keep the website (http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com) up to date. We recently received sponsorships from Kenpo leaders like Sean Kelley, Larry Beltramo, Tim OHara and others. 

One thing we are also doing at the event is to hold a silent auction. Many businesses and individuals have donated products and services for the auction. One of our Black Belts is contacting people for donations. He recently told me that he had to slow it down because so many people want to offer items for auction. All proceeds from the auction will be included in our donation to the RFKC. I think that when our participants and spectators see some of the items available for auction they will be very excited.

On behalf of everybody at BWKS, I want to thank everybody who has offered their support for this event. Knowing that all our hard work is going to help those kids who need our help makes it all worthwhile.

With Respect and gratitude,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Tames D (Mar 28, 2007)

It is my understanding that this event raised $24,000 for the kids. Congrats Mr. White, Mr Bartolomucci and Mr Shukla. You did a good thing. Those kids are fortunate to have you guys in their lives.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> It is my understanding that this event raised $24,000 for the kids. Congrats Mr. White, Mr Bartolomucci and Mr Shukla. You did a good thing. Those kids are fortunate to have you guys in their lives.



Awesome to see people so generously contributing. Bravo!


----------

